

Show HN: Dendrite – collaboratively read and write your own adventures - MattHeard
http://dendritestories.co.nz

======
MattHeard
Hi, developer here.

Dendrite is a collection of gamebook adventures (like Choose Your Own
Adventure) which are written, extended, and rewritten again by the readers.

If you like the story you're reading but it isn't finished yet, continue it
yourself by writing the next page. If you don't like the story you're reading
but have a great idea for fixing it, rewrite the page. Any reader can extend
or rewrite any other readers' pages.

Each page can be rewritten any number of times and each alternative version is
weighted by the size of the story tree that it branches out into and by how
many users love those pages. Better stories will have more pages and more
loving readers, so the better alternative versions will be more likely to be
served to the readers.

I've been working on this project for a while now. It's my first published
project and I'm pretty proud of it, but in good developer fashion I'm
extremely aware of how fragile it is. If you break anything, please let me
know. All feedback and tips are much appreciated. Enjoy adventuring!

